# Boy or Girl



## Gold Elyse

I don't know which one to get Boy or Girl. Which one do you think? Are they different that much?


----------



## Nan

Gee that's a big decision. I've read somewhere here, a thread on that subject. I have a 10 month old female and she's a doll. I've had a male border collie and he was a sweetie too. I think I would buy another female though. I guess we have more in common. hehehe Good luck with your decision! Of course, goldens are perfect no matter which sex they are right? lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have both, but always would choose a male if given the choice.


----------



## JensDreamboy

I had a tough time with that, too. Male or female??? I love the male look and size, but thought a female may be easier with potty training (don't like how my male pug wants to pee on everything) But when my breeder said that she'd be choosing the best pup for me, I just left it to her and I'm happy to be getting a male


----------



## Big Mamoo

I've had 3 girls and 1 boy. The girls were great and I loved them all but there is something special about that goofy boy of mine. He is a snuggler more than the girls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I find the males, in general, to be more lovable and goofy than the females. I think they tend to get along with others a little better. Like ACC said given the choice I would prefer a male but they are all great.


----------



## Shining Star

My breeder told me that males are more lade back and easy going

Females are more like , They have to be the center of attention and they have to
check out everything.
They are always into everything.

With that being said , I have a female and wouldn't trade her for 10 males

But that me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

IMO males are actually often slightly easier to housebreak. They can hold it longer, and are less inclined to submissive urination which is unbearably annoying. That's just my experience  

Both are wonderful. There are breeds where I'd NEVER have a female unless I was a breeder, because they are so bitchy... but in this breed, Goldens, I believe they are very close to equal.


----------



## Pointgold

There is not all tha much of a difference between the sexes in Goldens, unlike some other breeds. Several years ago, on a Golden breeder list, we were asked "If you could only keep one, what would it be - male or female?" 
Invariably, everyone said they'd fight to keep ALL  but ultimately the majority ended up saying males. 
There's a couple of sayings - one, "they don't call 'em bitches for nuthin'." And two, that girls say "Love me love me love me" and boys say "I love you I love you I love you."
I adore my girls, and love that attitude - but the boys truly are devoted to a fault, and would share your skin with you if they could.

It's purely a matter of preference, and what you like appearance-wise, as well.

They're BOTH wonderful!​


----------



## Maggies mom

I have 2 of each.... The girls are very independent, and high energy, one with total attitude and the true sense of the word Bitch.. She rules the pack. She is lovable tho and loves attention. Abbie doesnt have a care in the world, Love me pet me and a busy body. The boys are very laid back and goofy. Loves to be petted and lay on the couch with you. I will say I found the girls to be smarter and easier to train. Potty training was never an issue with anyone of them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I've had only male goldens (4 in all), purely because that's what was available through rescue or adoption. So I have nothing to compare with. I've had females of other breeds and female mixed breeds, and I don't have a strong opinion either way. When Toby, my golden died, I kind of wanted a female golden for a change. But Gage needed a home, so I now have my 4th male golden.


----------



## kalkid

I've had several male labs and Daisy my golden is my first female. She can be a "B" but I just love her "attitude" even when she is a little quirky. Personally I like the smaller size of the female which was my main reason for seeking out a female. Also my males always were escape artists but they weren't neutered either so I'm sure that has something to do with it. Daisy won't get out of eyesight of me no matter what. She is a daddy's girl. Of course maybe there's some of that as well. Dad's love their girls and mom's love their boys. I think the biggest difference can be the size and that's about it but even that can be somewhat random I've seen larger girls or smaller boys but on the average most males are noticeably larger.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I like the size and coat of the males


----------



## AmbikaGR

The major difference is size. Boys tend to be larger and have the "blockier" head.
Someone once told me also when asked male or female?
A boy will do it to please you, while a girl wil do it to please herself.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Pointgold said:


> but the boys truly are devoted to a fault, and would share your skin with you if they could.


 
This is, in my experience with Goldens, a *very* true statement. I've had 2 males and a female, my mother and sister each have males, my brother has 2 females, and my neice has a male. What can I say, we are a Golden loving family! Anyway, the males seem to be much more clingy in a desperate way. Like they just can't get close enough to you even though they are directly in your lap! Although, one of my brothers females insists that she's a lap dog, but the difference is, once she's in your lap she's content. The males seem to feel the need to just keep trying to get closer and closer. But, like everyone else has said, with the Golden breed, you just can't go wrong with either sex. The females all seem to be a little more independant and headstrong than the males too. If there were to be any quarrels among them, it would usually be one of the girls getting a bit grouchy. But right now I have two, one boy and one girl, and I love them both beyond words. And they have both shown me, in their own ways, how much they love me as well.

Just adding that I don't think there's a big difference in potty training between the two. I think that really depends on the individual dog and the method used. My Cooper potty-trained faster than Sadie, who potty trained a little faster than my Jake.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I love Diesel (1yr old male) more than anything in the world. But Im getting a girl in 2 weeks, so I will let you know  Diesel had trouble potty training, but that was before I met this great group of people. Believe me, any problems you have, they can solve  
I LOVE YOU GUYS!!


----------



## Ryan and Julie Ditton

We love our little Ayly (8 weeks tomorrow). I'd just pick your own personal choice and not worry. I think the temperment is more in the lineage than the sex. She came from a VERY calm and tolerant mother. The breeders kids had started calling her chip (as in chip off the ole block) and didn't want to give her up. I just got home from work and she already gave me a kiss shower and is atm lying with her head across my foot on the floor.

You might just want to visit the litter and pick the one you bond with the best.


----------



## goldenluvX2

I have one of each. Casey my female is independent, head strong, love me love me love me is her motto. She is however an angle, smarter than a whip and spoiled. Murphy my
male is goofy, lives to please me, took lots longer to potty train than his sister, I love you I love you I love you is his motto and is quite the cuddly bear. He is also an angle,
I hate to say he's not as smart as Casey... but I do think so........kind--a. Casey can have a great big smile on her face.. everything is right in her world ..... then in a blink of any eye she's got a pout going on you would not believe ..... like her world is crumbling. Murphy's tail is going non stop all of his waking hours.... the guy does not have a bad moment..... life is always wonderful. I love them both with all of my heart,
they are my heart. Would not change them, cause I feel I have the best of both.
BUT. If I could only choose one.... I would choose a male. Now, ask my husband the same question ..... he would say girl all the way. So it's a personal choice. Just have fun with whatever you choose .... cause with either you won't be disappointed.:wavey:


----------



## 3 goldens

I hve had male and female English setters, male irish Setters, male and femal goldens. It makes no difference to me. They all want to get and get attention. As I type this, Honey is on the foot of the bed near me. She is our adopted golden mix. her tail never stops either.

I will say there was something special between my golden boy Hunter and me that everyone seeing us together comment on. When I talked he sat and watched my face like he was listening to and understanding every single word i said. he had to lseep where he could see my face, crossing back and forth over me when i turned over. He had the patience of job and took everything his sister KayCee and Honey did to him. When one of the grand babies was on a blanket on the floor he would bring and stack his toys in front of them. he LOVED babies. 

He was never afraid of anything and had to invetigate everything where his littermate sister is scared of anything different or new or out of place and tends to hide behind me or get as close to me as she can.

Neither seemed smarter than the other. Both very much kissy--KayCee on feet and legs, hunter on face, neck, arms. Honey licks whatever is closest. Buck was not much of a licker, just one or two swipes. But he wanted to be near you.

Both sexes are great and i would happy with either one.


----------



## Penny'smom

I chose female because I didn't want all my roses peed on.

Having said that, I'd gladly forfeit a few roses for a really good snuggle. Penny is very love me love me love, now stop and leave me alone. Affection is on her terms.


----------



## nolmscheid

I am a large male fan forth both Cockers and Goldens. I agree with everyone that the males tend to be a bit more snugly. The two sayings that PointGold brought up I have heard from many and I tend to agree. Being around show rings it always seems the guys are a little more laid back too and the women can be a pain.

Like everyone has said though. They are BOTH great. I would own either, its just that I always have a preference for male and a lot of that has to do with the look as well as the temperment.

All my males were super easy to potty train. All with crate training. I don't think Gage has ever pooped in the house and I think only pottied once or twice. Not bad for a 5 month old. Both of those circumstances were when he was here his first week.

So...the only reason for that statement is that I don't think females are that much more smarter at all. That can vary on the line.


----------



## Gold Elyse

Well male it is!


----------



## kellange123

When I was younger all of our farm dogs were males, but I have a female now. I really think she has been more loving and loyal than the males I have had. Also she doesn't do the lifting or humping things. My husband really wanted a female because he thought they a female would be better once we had kids. He grew up with a female dog in the house when he was little, so that is where he got that from.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I have two boy's and one girl, and I agreed with every one boy's are more the cuddle type, I think Peanut is really a boy cause she is a love me love me and love me some more type of girl


----------



## hgatesy

When we went to get our first (Parker) Andy was set on a female, and I was set on a male. I prefer the look of the males, and I think growing up with all male dogs, just had me set in my ways. I think most males can be classified as BDG's (big, dumb, goldens... clumsy, silly... just goofballs. 
When we went to get our second puppy (Camden) we had decided on a female... even had a name picked out. But last minute I changed my mind... and wanted another male. 
The quote I always heard was.... "When you get up and go in the kitchen a male golden will follow beside you, where a female will steal your spot on the couch". Of couse, that's not alwasy true.... Park is a spot stealer sometimes!!

I think either way you go... you can't lose! It's a golden after all!!


----------



## Maggies mom

The quote I always heard was.... "When you get up and go in the kitchen a male golden will follow beside you, where a female will steal your spot on the couch". Of couse, that's not alwasy true.... Park is a spot stealer sometimes!!

In my house its the males that steal your spot


----------



## Pointgold

Well now, in terms of INTELLIGENCE, I have to say that I think that every one of my girls has actually been MUCH more "clever" than my boys. They were quicker to housebreak, much quicker to learn to do everything I've requested, and certainly MUCH quicker to figure out how to manipulate, cajole, STEAL, hoard, and in general, get their way. 

Again, I was one who, when asked if forced to choose, said male. Grudgingly. But I love those naughty girls...


----------



## Maggies mom

I learn more to the girls with the attitudes....


----------



## Ailona

Hello,want to get a puppy but also don't know who to get boy or gilr. I like running and having long walks,so really would like to have an acctive doggy.From the coments i can see that males are more layed back.Does that mean that they are lazy? But femails seem to sound more acctive but not that attached to the owner.


----------



## Gold Elyse

Msles can be really active and so can females. I prefer males.


----------



## kalkid

Ailona said:


> Hello,want to get a puppy but also don't know who to get boy or gilr. I like running and having long walks,so really would like to have an acctive doggy.From the coments i can see that males are more layed back.Does that mean that they are lazy? But femails seem to sound more acctive but not that attached to the owner.


Almost every healthy young golden regardless of gender will have far more energy than their respective owner. I have a female and she is what most would call a "velcro" dog so the general statement of not that attached to an owner is false. I think what was meant was boys tend to want attention from you more frequently. As far as being lazy I think that depends more on the owner. I would be willing to bet most owners wish their younger goldens were lazier to be honest. They're pretty adaptable. If you want to sit around and lounge they'll usually curl up and nap. If you want to go for a walk or run they do that as well. I run 3 or 4 days a week with mine and by the same token ours will curl up with my wife on the couch and fall asleep on her during a movie.


----------



## Katiesmommy

We have a girl. Very easy to train. Girls are smaller then boys. Girls range from 55-65 lbs and males are larger in size. Either way Goldens are the best breed. When are you getting your new puppy?


----------



## norabrown

This question was posted in January. They probably already have their dog. But since the question has been raised....

I'd say boy. LOL I've always had boys until Delilah. She's a handful, but that's not why I say it. I say it because she's so hard to keep clean compared to a male. She doesn't seem to do a very good job of cleaning herself and she constantly has a UTI. We use a wipe on her after she potties. We don't have to do that with Samson.

Delilah squats right down to the ground so her privates are probably touching the ground. And I rarely see her clean herself. It may be just her....but my boys don't get as dirty and they always kept themselves clean.

So there is my 2 cents.


----------



## skeller

I had to make the same decision myself recently. From speaking to breeders, and reading these posts, I decided to go with a male. We had a female Wheaten Terrier, she was a wonderful and affectionate pet, but a bit of a "princess". We thought a "goofy" boy would be fun. We are going to pick him up March 29. Can't wait!


----------



## skeller

I think I was the one who posted in January. March 29 is our big day. We will pick up our boy.


----------



## Bud

Just flip a coin!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bud said:


> Just flip a coin!


I'm with Bud. We have two female goldens and a male springer. I love them all. Sometime in my life I'd like to have a male golden, but if I were looking for a pup, I don't think sex would be a big criterion.


----------



## mdoats

skeller said:


> I think I was the one who posted in January. March 29 is our big day. We will pick up our boy.


How exciting! Do you have a name yet or do you want to get to know him first?


----------



## Charlie06

I Like Boys!!!!


----------



## skeller

mdoats said:


> How exciting! Do you have a name yet or do you want to get to know him first?


His name is going to be Benny.


----------



## Gold Elyse

Katiesmommy said:


> We have a girl. Very easy to train. Girls are smaller then boys. Girls range from 55-65 lbs and males are larger in size. Either way Goldens are the best breed. When are you getting your new puppy?


Hopefully in September or before.


----------



## skeller

Gold Elyse said:


> Hopefully in September or before.


Have you contacted breeders yet? Are you on a list for a specific litter?


----------



## natalia.filbee

Hello everyone, this will be the first time i will be getting a golden retriever (american line) but i cant make up my mind if i want a boy or a girl, its soo hard have two 4 year old girls and would love to take it to dog shows, the puppy will be coming from a really good breeder and i don't want to choose wrong , can anybody help me with this.


----------



## natalia.filbee




----------



## natalia.filbee




----------

